# Engine Bogging Down



## Forum043287 (Jan 12, 2019)

I used my Honda 1332 This past snow storm and we got around 6" of Hard Packed Snow. At first the snowblower worked fine. As it progressed, the Snowblower engine seemed to rev at inconsistent speeds. Without any snow load it sounded fine though. After a while, I looked at the inside of the auger Housing and noticed packed snow inside. 

Do you think packed snow inside of the auger would make the engine rev like this, at inconsistent noises? 
Anyone have any similar issues in the past? Do you spray inside of the auger Housing so the snow doesn't stick?


----------



## Xwild (Mar 18, 2018)

Not sure what might be causing the speed issue. But spray everything on the inside with Fluid Film and it will stop sticking. Housing, chute, augers, impeller.. you name it, if snow is supposed to come in contact with it on the way to the other side of the yard, spray it.


----------



## GustoGuy (Nov 19, 2012)

Forum043287 said:


> I used my Honda 1332 This past snow storm and we got around 6" of Hard Packed Snow. At first the snowblower worked fine. As it progressed, the Snowblower engine seemed to rev at inconsistent speeds. Without any snow load it sounded fine though. After a while, I looked at the inside of the auger Housing and noticed packed snow inside.
> 
> Do you think packed snow inside of the auger would make the engine rev like this, at inconsistent noises?
> Anyone have any similar issues in the past? Do you spray inside of the auger Housing so the snow doesn't stick?


Sort of sounds like the governor linkages were getting iced up. It has happened once to me on my Predator 212cc "Chonda" which has the governor linkages under the gasoline tank. Use a hair dryer or put it into a heated garage to melt all the ice and hopefully the engine will work well after that. You can also spray the linkages with some WD40 to displace the water and prevent ice from forming on the linkages too.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

Yup, ran into the same issue with an HS1332 while using it this week, the machine I was using has been upjetted to #110 with increased RPM. There are covers over the governor linkage and the throttle linkage, in the older style machines there was only the cover on the throttle linkage, the issue we have been facing recently is the wet slushy snow. This snow gets in between these covers and clogs the linkages that hinders the governor from working properly. 



Just make sure there isnt any ice build up in and around the air filter and gas tank area when using the machine, if anything take off the 10mm bolt that holds the governor linkage cover in place and make sure no ice is binding it.


----------



## Forum043287 (Jan 12, 2019)

Do you have a picture of the governer linkage and the throttle linkage? My Honda is a 1332 Model.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Forum043287 said:


> Do you have a picture of the governer linkage and the throttle linkage? My Honda is a 1332 Model.


FYI, Forum043287, there are two VERY different 1332 models, so be sure to say (in your case I believe): HS1332. The HSS1332 machines came about in 2015.

See model number decoding here: Honda Model Number Decoding and Net HP Rating


----------



## Lottstodo (Feb 16, 2018)

Depending on the outside air temp and the amount of blow back of powder to the engine it is entirely possible to frost the throttle bore of a running engine because of the air rush through the bore along with minute ice/ snow being brought in. Also dont forget ethanol fuel collects moisture and keeps it in a micro state, however when that fuel reaches the throttle bore at sub temps a kind of delta T can take place and the moisture craps out to the cold sides.


----------



## Forum043287 (Jan 12, 2019)

Worried I got a Dud Honda 1332. First time I have had issues with it. You'd think 1332 wouldn't bog or anything, being the huge engine and all. The snow we got here, was packed heavy snow though.


----------



## snowonmind!! (Oct 20, 2017)

They must be under-tuning these machines regarding the max RPMs, check and adjust to max running. Hopefully it will make a difference. Along with the new revised chute design.


----------



## Forum043287 (Jan 12, 2019)

Mines a 2012. I don't think theirs a different chute design here. Also, How do you adjust and max the RPMS?


----------

